# Competition between 4Kx2K and OLED TVs continues to heat up



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigiTimes


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mechman said:


> Reports have mentioned that Toshiba will put out an 84-inch 4Kx2K TV in 2013 priced at JPY$1 million (US$12,700), a stark difference in price from Sony's model. Toshiba has yet to confirm the price but sources said the lower price may be due to an alliance Toshiba has formed with Taiwan-based panel maker AU Optronics (AUO).


Wow! Half the cost of the competition!



mechman said:


> Samsung's TV uses a series of red, green, and blue subpixel OLEDs to create pictures and has claimed that its OLED TV *can adjust its self-emitting pixels, can light up images in dark areas*, has two channels that can be played at the same time in full HD, and has voice and gesture control, while LG uses white OLEDs overlaid by red, green, and blue filters in addition to filter-free white OLED subpixels.


This would be the death knell for the Darblet. Granted, legacy displays still out there could use it to their advantage but as more manufacturers incorporate this the need for the Darblet diminishes.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am happy to hear that new technologies are going down in price. Granted they still need to come down to more realistic pricing (less then $5K) for the average consumer to be able to purchase these 4Kx2K but these are at least encouraging. 

If prices stay above $10K, I think they will not be as attractive to joe six pack down the street.


----------

